

What motivates users to add/create contents in your web service (UGC)? - banana69

There are a lot of CGM out there, including Dribbble, Yelp, Facebook, Hacker News, and others.<p>What I am curious about CGM is that what motivates users to share/add/create/etc. contents within the web service.<p>CGM usually consists of content generator and content consumer, and it is a Chicken-and-Egg problem to start a new CGM.
You need contents to bring in traffic, but you also need traffic for content makers to keep adding new contents.<p>What are content makers' motivation?
Why would they add contents to your CGM?
What are some of strategies to motivates users to create contents?<p>It would be great if you can share your thoughts and insights :)!
======
mooism2
What does CGM stand for?

~~~
banana69
CGM stands for Consumer Generated Media :)!
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User-generated_content>

~~~
mooism2
Ah, I knew it by its old name of User-Generated Content.

